
Besides Musk, Bezos and Gates, who are other smart entrepreneurs? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/2323/besides-elon-musk-jeff-bezos-and-bill-gates-who-ar.html
======
rvz
George Hotz of comma.ai is a rising star in the self-driving car industry.

